

Markupslicer: a tool for slicing HTML markup into Rails templates. - labria
http://markupslicer.com/

======
thinkbohemian
Is there anything like this that goes from RubyOnRails to Wordpress? My
blog.whyspam.me (run on wordpress) is a mirror layout of the main site, but
every time I tweak an element on my main (RoR) site, i have to copy the change
to wordpress. I understand why so few companies have their blog with the same
theme as their site. A tool to cut up layouts in RoR and make wordpress
templates would be awesome!

~~~
wizard_2
On top of that I'll take django templates too, I don't see why it should be
too specific. In the end we have html fragments to do with as we please.

After using it I'll say it does what it says it would and does it well. It's
nice and interactive and while it would make a nice local app, It's hardly
suitable for a cli utility.

~~~
Vitaly
its not JUST html fragments. it actually gives you the real syntax to use in
Rails ERB/HAML, including support for variables. i.e. if you select some word
and assign name '= @user[name]' to the fragment, it will actually use proper
ERB or HAML syntax, i.e. <%= @user[name] %>. etc.

we will definitely add more formats. to decide which to start with we have the
vote form on the homepage. so if you want django, please vote for it :)

------
jrockway
Why is this a hosted web service and not an command-line utility?

~~~
Vitaly
because some people like to point and click. I don't think command line
utility would be very fun to use. you would have to open the files in a text
editor, at which stage you might as well cut it by hand :). I know both
TextMate and vim can extract fragments into rails partials. We are using this
for all new projects and its MUCH easier then using a text editor (or command
line for that matter)

it _could_ be an open source rails application, of course, but so is a lot of
other commercial projects out there :)

It is free for now and we don't plan on adding payments right away (and basics
will probably stay free forever), but we do think about monetizing it some
day.

For now though we are focused on creating something that people will like and
use.

------
korch
Is it just me, or in the past few months have I seen a lot more browser based
web widget builders oozing out of the cracks of the various
Cappuccino/Javascript/Ruby/etc frameworks? As html5 ascends over flash's
corpse this year, we might just hit an inflection point where the level of
sophistication of web builder apps passes the drawbacks by doing more
desktop-y things.

